# International 434 hydraulic problem



## Tuomas

Hello.

I am a new user from Finland, and I would appreciate your help on this subject.

I just recently bought my first tractor, McCormick International 434 from 1968.

It has a bit irritating problem at the hydraulics (lifts).
Hydraulic pump is working very fine, but I think there is a leak somewhere in the system, because for example road drag starts to drop immediately after reaching the top level.

The system is also somehow trying to adjust the lifts, and that causes this continious moving of lifts up-and-down (jerking), every 5 seconds.

These are happening when oil is COLD, with warm oil the lifts are working even worse.

I have checked this page for 434 parts:

http://www.caseih.com/parts/parts.aspx?&navid=123&RL=ENNA&typeid=157

If anyone could point out from the 5-02 hydraulic lift attachement figure to which parts should I concentrate when I try to fix this problem.

Thanks for any reply.

PS. Thanks to global warming even here in Finland hasn´t been snowing  and that´s why I can not use my IH to any uselful work...


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Tuomas! Sorry to hear of your hydraulics problems. Hang in there, mother nature always surprises us when we least expect it. 

From your description, it sounds like the lift cylinder and or piston is worn and leaking hydraulic fluid past the piston to such an extent that the draft control is attempting to compensate which would explain the continious moving of lifts up-and-down (jerking), every 5 seconds. At least this is what I speculate. 

I would concentrate on items 11,12,13, and 14.

https://webparts.pvassociates.net/cnh/db_image.php?ImageID=248094&DataSet=001CSIH

You may want to consider purchasing the rest of the seals and o-rings in the control for when you disassemble it as you may find other broken or worn seals & o-rings. Better to have them on hand. I think I would replace items 8 & 9 as well. 

The job is not an unreasonably difficult task but careful attention should be payed to inspecting and cleaning the entire control assembly to remove any crud, contamination, or debry and reassemble everything and clean as possible. 

It has been my experience that it is better to replace and seal or o-ring while you have something like this disassembled but not to be "whishy washy"..........there is a LOT to be said for the theory "If it ain't broke.......don't fix it".  You will have to make that decision. 

If you tractor transmision/hydraulic fluid looks dirty or milky colored, you should replace it and the hydraulic filters. I would strongly recommend doing this anyway if it has not been done very recently. 

NOTE: IF your tractor has the Vary Touch hydraulic lift system, look at 5-10 and after for part particular to this system. 

Good luck with the repair and be sure to get back to us and post how things go.

If some of the English technical information is confusing, try Google Language Tools. 

http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en


----------



## Tuomas

Thanks for the advice.

I´ll concentrate on those things when I start to fix this problem. However, it may take a while, because I only have possibility on weekends to maintain my 434.

Hopefully I can figure out the cause of the problem after disassembly.

I haven´t even changed hydraulic oil or filter yet, because the leak seems to be caused by some other reason. As I and TFAdmin were previously wondering.

Another thing is how to get the spare parts.. Gasgets and o-rings are quite usual, but any piston or cylinder can be harder to find here in Finland. 

How easy is to find these kind of spares in the US?

Merry Christmas to all forum members!!


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Tuomas _
> *
> How easy is to find these kind of spares in the US?*


If the part does not have "retired" after it; the part is still available. In some cases even if the part is retired, some deals may have this part on their shelves.


----------



## richlawes

Hello Live Oak, very interesting post started by the chap from Finland. I have exactly the same problem , same model, same age. The link you posted asking Tomas to concentrate on parts 11, 12, 13 +14 doesn't work anymore. Can you provide me with an updated link please, it's been a number of years since passed. Thank you in advance, regards Richard


----------



## pogobill

This is the best I can do for now. This is a very old thread and it seems the other members participating in this conversation have long since left the site.
Perhaps you should start a new thread of your own and we can help you out.
In the mean time, here is the parts breakdown





CASE IH | Schematic, Manuals, Specifications and Diagrams for hydraulic lift attachment, hydraulic lift - hydraulic attachments | MyCNHi US Store


Find schematics, manuals, specifications and diagrams for HYDRAULIC LIFT ATTACHMENT, HYDRAULIC LIFT - HYDRAULIC ATTACHMENTS. Find genuine OEM parts for your needs.




www.mycnhistore.com


----------



## richlawes

pogobill said:


> This is the best I can do for now. This is a very old thread and it seems the other members participating in this conversation have long since left the site.
> Perhaps you should start a new thread of your own and we can help you out.
> In the mean time, here is the parts breakdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASE IH | Schematic, Manuals, Specifications and Diagrams for hydraulic lift attachment, hydraulic lift - hydraulic attachments | MyCNHi US Store
> 
> 
> Find schematics, manuals, specifications and diagrams for HYDRAULIC LIFT ATTACHMENT, HYDRAULIC LIFT - HYDRAULIC ATTACHMENTS. Find genuine OEM parts for your needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mycnhistore.com


Hello Pogobill, thank you very much for this. I really appreciate you taking the time to find/post it. It was a shame the post was so old as it is exactly the same problem that I have on my 434. If you, by chance, happen to find anything more I'd be over the moon to receive it. Thank you again, regards Richard


----------

